# Amplificador de voltage



## ocierD (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Les escribo para que me ayuden en un proyecto que hago, el cual consiste en un interruptor para la energia de un carro, es decir algo asi como un seguro antiasaltos, que interrumpe la energia del carro, lo unico que necesito saber es como amplificar la salida que es mas o menos de 3 volts, la quiero amplificar a 12 volts, quisiera saber como, ya uqe 12 volts es el voltaje que utiliza el carro, y si me pudieran decir donde podria interrumpir la corriente para que el carro, y se apague aunque este en funcionamiento, espero que me puedan ayudar, es q necesito hacerlo ya que a mi padre le han robado.

Ahi les dejo el diagrama. Mi idea sobre el circuito.

GRACIAS


----------



## chuko (Nov 7, 2006)

Utiliza un transistor en configuración emisor comun


----------



## ocierD (Nov 7, 2006)

hola, pero quisiera saber como se hace el "transistor comun", no se si fuera mucha molestia q pusieras el diagrama, porfa, gracias!


----------



## ocierD (Nov 7, 2006)

PORFAVOR... AYUDENME, YO SE QUE SI SABEN, NO SEAN MALOS, QUE NO LES DE WEBA. PORFAVOR, THNX.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

ocierD dijo:
			
		

> PORFAVOR... AYUDENME, YO SE QUE SI SABEN, NO SEAN MALOS, QUE NO LES DE WEBA. PORFAVOR, THNX.



Hola, no escriba en mayúsculas.

Al parecer lo que usted quiere es un cortacorriente, mismo que ya venden hecho pero no se exáctamente donde lo conectan, no creo que interrumpa la batería pues esto ocasionaría reset de dispositivos como el reloj, estéreo...

Yo creo que debe ir colocado en alguno de los fusibles que controlan el encendido, definitivamente yo no se de autos, pero se em ocurre desconectar fusible por fusible y ver cuál es el que desactiva el encendido.

Desconosco si esto pueda ocasionarle daños al auto pero sospecho que no.

De cualquier manera, moveré su tema a Automotríz.v

Saludos


----------



## ocierD (Nov 8, 2006)

hola, disculpa por las Mayusculas EinSoldiatGott.

Gracias por lo de la interrupcion de corriente del carro, ya no es tan vaga la idea que tenia sobre el corte de corriente, bueno.

Ahora no se si tambien me podrias decir como es que aumento el voltaje de 3 volts, q es aproximadamente la salida de una compuerta, quisiera aumentarlo a 12 volts, porfavor, ayudame, lo que pasa es que no se mucho, apenas he pasado 2 semestres de mi carrera, gracias. 

Espero me ayudes de nuevo.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

ocierD dijo:
			
		

> hola, disculpa por las Mayusculas EinSoldiatGott.
> 
> Gracias por lo de la interrupcion de corriente del carro, ya no es tan vaga la idea que tenia sobre el corte de corriente, bueno.
> 
> ...



Hola, la salida de una compuerta es aporximadamente 5v, puede acoplarla a 12v con un transistor o un opto 4n26, pero para que quiere elevarlo a 12v???

Saludos


----------



## ocierD (Nov 8, 2006)

lo q pasa es q tomare la salida de la ultima comuerta NAND, para que sea la que interrumpa la corriente, del automovil, es decir, cuando llegue la señal al flip-flop, donde se ve el interruptor, sera la señal de un celular, ya que medi el voltaje que da un celular cuando llega una llamada y y da 2 volts, lo cual es un "1" logico, el cual es muy bueno para el circuito, para cuando a una persona le roben el carro pueda hablar por el celular y desactive la energia del carro, eso hace que el carro se detenga, y no avance mas. 

Bueno... como te decia, la compuerta NAND es como la continuidad del cable de corriente, creo q ya sabes q es lo q hare, vdd?, bueno, muchas gracias, intentare lo del 4n26, por q lo del transistor, creo q es mas complicado, gracias, muchas  gracias EinSoldiatGott. Hasta pronto


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 8, 2006)

ocierD dijo:
			
		

> lo q pasa es q tomare la salida de la ultima comuerta NAND, para que sea la que interrumpa la corriente, del automovil, es decir, cuando llegue la señal al flip-flop, donde se ve el interruptor, sera la señal de un celular, ya que medi el voltaje que da un celular cuando llega una llamada y y da 2 volts, lo cual es un "1" logico, el cual es muy bueno para el circuito, para cuando a una persona le roben el carro pueda hablar por el celular y desactive la energia del carro, eso hace que el carro se detenga, y no avance mas.
> 
> Bueno... como te decia, la compuerta NAND es como la continuidad del cable de corriente, creo q ya sabes q es lo q hare, vdd?, bueno, muchas gracias, intentare lo del 4n26, por q lo del transistor, creo q es mas complicado, gracias, muchas  gracias EinSoldiatGott. Hasta pronto



Hola, esta idea la tení ayo también pero me detuve de hacerl acuando vi que el carro de mi primo ya usaba eso y su sistema no solo corta al corriente, sino que envía la ubicación de GPS, manda información del estado de las puertas abierto/cerrado

En fin, un amigo hiso algo similar, pero el utilizó unos adornos que les ponen a los celulares, que cuando el celular recibe una llamada, el adornito prende unos leds, así que lo que el hiso fue utilizar uno de esos adornitos y hacer que en lugar de prender un led se encendiera una alarma.

Le sugiero conseguir esas cosas cuestan creo que $15 pesos.

Saludos


----------



## ocierD (Nov 8, 2006)

Es tambien buena idea, pero como ya comence a hacer esto y tengo el material me parece que lo terminare, y pues... los carros de mi Padre, no tienen ese tipo de tecnologia. De todas maneras tomare tus consejos en cuanto al adorno de los celulares, q si los conozco, gracias de nuevo por tu comprension, amabilidad y atensión.


----------



## joaquinjas (Nov 16, 2006)

lo unico que tienes que ponerle es un optoacoplador y que este active un relay. para poder manejar varios ampers.


----------



## ocierD (Nov 17, 2006)

si no fuera mucha molestia, me podrias dar el diagrama, ya q como les habia dicho antes, yo no llegue a ver ese tipo de temas.


----------



## fusiblej (Dic 13, 2006)

Compañero ocierd de manera agradable le quiero ayudar con su pro blema soy tecnologo en sistemas inyectados O fuell inyeccion  fabor comunicarse con migo al celular 3163081377  Att: fusiblej


----------



## ocierD (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola, me es imposible comunicarme contigo por el celular, ya que yo soy de Mexico, y saldria muy caro, te agregue a mis contactos, espero que no te moleste


----------



## fusiblej (Ene 22, 2007)

ocierD hola soi fusiblej estoi en colombia se lodificil de la comunicacion   compañero  el domingo 28 de enero del ooo7 alas 2pm hora colombiana le subgiero estar atento ensu computer que aesa ora entrare  alabanda de internet.


----------



## joga (Jul 17, 2007)

hola ocierD yo tambien soy de Mexico si aun te interesa el tema de como apagar  el auto con el cel, yo te puedo hechar la mano, de hecho esta muy sencillo como lo quieres hacer.

de que parte de Mexico eres?
Saludos a todos


----------

